# BAD ME!



## ajohn (Dec 16, 2008)

I know I'm gonna get slack from this,but I can't help myself.I tell myself "This is the last time"Then I find myself back at the dealers Getting more.I need help.OK,I'm ready for intervention....                                         I'm not bad,I'm sick
                                                                      A.J.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 16, 2008)

They look so p-e-r-r-r-r-r-r-t-e-e-e-e-e


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 16, 2008)

You like eradiated bottles?  I know some people do and I have a couple myself but they were given to me.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 16, 2008)

they are neat looking with the deep purpule, but it just feels so fake, like a repaired bottle or a label thats not original


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 16, 2008)

If you would commingle them with equal amounts of amber and teal jars, it would make a stunning display!![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice jars but you shouldnt store grape jelly in your collectibles[]


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 16, 2008)

Amen to them with some ambers and aquas.   I just like the color.  I wish there were more purple bottles out there.  But as the practice or technique gets better...I'm sure there will be.  Still those look great


----------



## whitefish (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey ajohn
 Here's one I dug years ago, it's damaged but it was already half-way to looking like this so I kept it.
 I put it up on the roof and turned it every few weeks, and at the end of the summer it looked like this.
 The glass itself is kinda satiny in texture, really odd. Makes a nice window bottle.


----------



## T D (Dec 17, 2008)

Imagine this:  Finding a dead on original A model in an old barn, orginal upholstery, correct engine, everything just like it was 80 years ago, just a little dusty.  You take it out, clean and shine it up, then decide to paint it purple.  That's how some here feel.  Just the mood I'm in today...


----------



## glass man (Dec 17, 2008)

I USED TO PUT BOTTLES OUT ON THE ROOF ON ALUMINUM FOIL RIGHT AT THE GUTTER SO THEY WOULDN'T FALL OFF AND MY SISTER IN LAW ASKED MY WIFE DID WE KNOW THEY WAS A BUNCH OF BOTTLES ON THE ROOF? ANYWAY,SOME GOT PURPLE IN DIFFERENT STAGES. SOME REALLY PURPLE AND SO FORTH. I REALLY ENJOYED SEEING THEM AFTER THE SUMMER HAD ENDED. NOTHING EXPENSIVE.I DID HAVE A MASON'S IMPROVED THAT THE JAR TURNED A LITTLE PURPLE ,BUT THE LID DIDN'T TURN AT ALL.HEY AJOHN IF YOU LIKE THEM THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS! GOT SOME NICE LOOKING JARS THERE!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 18, 2008)

hi ajohn,  looks purty to me.   rhona


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 27, 2008)

whitefish,

 Would like to see a better picture of your smartweed bottle??


----------



## Stardust (Dec 28, 2008)

you are bad.....but it look good to me too! i love color and lots of it.
 haven't got one in my collection but will try one in the sun...


----------

